
Nokia Acquires Dopplr (confirmed)  - danw
http://blog.dopplr.com/2009/09/28/nokia-acquires-dopplr/
======
robk
News from Helsinki was they paid "substantially lower" than that listed price.
I suspect $8-$10M was the actual price based on anecdotes floating around now
in Europe.

Not bad for the original angels, since they at least got a few times their
money back ($1.25M originally raised). Not a home run if you're a true angel
investor and need 20x multiples though.

------
scythe
ReadWriteWeb claims a sale price of $15-22m. Can anyone confirm/deny this? (
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nokia_buys_dopplr_the_o...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nokia_buys_dopplr_the_ovi-
based_foursquare.php) )

On a tangent, why does everyone drop the 'e' in '*er' these days? Flickr,
dopplr, and -many moons ago- twittr.

~~~
onewland
<http://www.doppler.com/>

<http://www.flicker.com/>

It's tough to get real single words as domains these days.

